# dx for axilla cysts???



## jhack (Oct 21, 2008)

I am in need of the dx for axilla cysts.


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

what kind of cyst? There are many.


----------



## jhack (Oct 21, 2008)

That is the only info Dr. has listed


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

I would query the doctor then.  The axilla is the location.  There are way too many cysts out there for you to assume (Which we NEVER DO) what kind the patient has.


----------



## cmartin (Nov 20, 2008)

probably 706.2


----------

